
New Record Mandelbrot Set Zoom – 10^275 in 5 mins (video) - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jGaio87u3A
======
clintonc
10^275 whats? Also, who keeps track of these records? Who verified the
accuracy of the zoom?

Sorry, "self-proclaimed" records get me a little grumpy...

